# Anniversary Clock - Suspension Spring



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)

I am trying to get my anniversary clock moving, but it is possible that the thickness of the suspension spring is at fault. It is a Forestville 400 day clock, and the 4-ball pendulum weighs 288g (9-10ozs). What thickness suspension is to be recommended?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

If you can post a picture of the backplate I can tell you which suspension spring to buy.

They do not go by the weight of the balls.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

There are 13 different backplates for Forestville 400 day clocks.

Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

THIS SITE may be useful to you.

Mike


----------



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)

I have an image ready, but can't see where to load it. There should be a CHOOSE IMAGE button somewhere, but I can't for the life of me find it.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

You need to host the picture somewhere, photobucket or somewhere else. Then, link the picture to thre post.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have scanned the 13 pictures so you can match up your backplate and i can then tell you which suspension spring you want.


----------



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, Trackrat: my backplate is shown in your Plate 1119. Do I read correctly, that it uses a 0.094mm thick spring? Have you any more info on this backplate?

Thanks a lot.

I still can't find how to upload an image; can you help?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

To show an image, use Photobucket.

Join PB, log in then upload your photo, by dragging and dropping your photo, then go to the heading library and click on the photo you want to select, then move down to the heading IMG then right click it and click copy, then paste it into your thread.



Yes the spring thickness is 0.094mm.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

You can get the spring at Cousins UK.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/clock-parts/anniversay-400-day-suspension-springs-nivarox/suspension-springs-anniversary-400-day-by-size#select


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Bob, Anniversary clocks are nice things but if it is not going then you don't have to change or believe the suspension spring is at fault, they do not lose there "springiness" if that is a word!!  Most anniversary clocks use very little power to operate so all the pinions and pivots must be free to move, as well as being highly polished and oiled with the correct fresh oil, all oil goes dry and increases friction as time progresses.............. The clock must be on a flat level surface as well............... If they have been "fiddled" with by small fingers ( kids got at them? ) then they have to be set up again............. the escapement teeth are of brass and can be easily damaged........ but usually easily fixed too............ 

So i would have a careful look at the pivots to see if the oil looks fresh, also when the pendulum is swinging can you hear a tick or a snap sound when the pendulum oscillates the other way? If not then either there is not enough power going to the escapement or it is running out of beat.................. have fun!! :lol:


----------



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, Trackrat - above is the image. I find it a rather complicated method of attaching images: with most forums, there is just a button saying (for example) import images, which you click, and then you just go through the directories on your PC, find the image, then click it in place.

Thanks also HarryBlake. The problem is that the spring is not the original, and in fact according to Trackrat, about 10% thinner, than it should be, so I will try one at 0.094mm. Until now, I had lots of flutter problems, and raising the fork up to less than 5mm (!!!) from the block still did not remove the flutter. The mechanism is quite well 'in beat'.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

trackrat said:


> If you can post a picture of the backplate I can tell you which suspension spring to buy.
> 
> *They do not go by the weight of the balls.*




M&S Y fronts suspend well :rofl2:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice pic Bob, the top suspension block seems quite large, there does need to be a good amount of suspension spring between the fork and the top block, have you got another block you could use? Looks like you could gain an extra 3-4mm of wire there which would help with the flutter problem in my opinion..............  Also it needs this space of wire to provide the recoil part between beats............


----------



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Nice pic Bob, the top suspension block seems quite large, there does need to be a good amount of suspension spring between the fork and the top block, have you got another block you could use? Looks like you could gain an extra 3-4mm of wire there which would help with the flutter problem in my opinion..............  Also it needs this space of wire to provide the recoil part between beats............


I take it you mean that I should increase the distance between the fork and the top block, either by dropping the fork (which will surely increase flutter), or effectively raising the top block somehow?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

mel said:


> trackrat said:
> 
> 
> > If you can post a picture of the backplate I can tell you which suspension spring to buy.
> ...


Mel you have a mucky mind. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes the top block is too long, it should ideally be flush with the bottom of the main support arm, your one looks like a large support block as fitted on the pendulum end or on a standard 8 day clock


----------



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Yes the top block is too long, it should ideally be flush with the bottom of the main support arm, your one looks like a large support block as fitted on the pendulum end or on a standard 8 day clock


Just found out why: The adjusting screw on top, wasn't screwed in enough. I screwed it the full way in, which resulted in an extra 1-2mm distance between block and forks. I also noted a tiny bend in the spring just where it shouldn't be, so I swapped around the spring (top to bottom, bottom to top). Bottom of top block to forks is about 3.5mm, and the clock has been running now for an hour perfectly, with no flutter at all. I'll see what its like tomorrow morning.

Bu the way, apparently I should be using a 0.094mm spring, whereas in fact the spring is 0.08mm . Is this important?

.

See what it looks like tomorrow morning. By the way, I apparently should be using a


----------



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry, I misunderstood. The top and bottom blocks are in their right places, as the top one has a hole, and the bottom one a cross-pin to fit the ball pendulum. I can't swap them around! If necessary, I could try to reduce the width of the upper block.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Bob, usually you can get blocks with two screws in so that you can seperate them, for perhaps fitting a new wire, then screw them together again, you can usually buy an assortment of blocks for a couple of pounds..........

As regards thickness of spring this is for the time keeping, if you can keep it in time by adjusting the pendulum fast or slow then you will not need a different thickness spring, if you have got it going try timing it over 24 hours and see how it is


----------



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi Bob, usually you can get blocks with two screws in so that you can seperate them, for perhaps fitting a new wire, then screw them together again, you can usually buy an assortment of blocks for a couple of pounds.......... As regards thickness of spring this is for the time keeping, if you can keep it in time by adjusting the pendulum fast or slow then you will not need a different thickness spring, if you have got it going try timing it over 24 hours and see how it is


Thanks for all the info; I can now continue.

Bob


----------

